# Kids DH bikes



## trap121 (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone know of kids DH bikes for 10 or 11 yerar old? Or atleast FS?


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

specailzed big hit grom

http://specialized.com/ca/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2006&spid=21597&menuItemId=0&gold_ses=


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

trap121 said:


> Does anyone know of kids DH bikes for 10 or 11 yerar old? Or atleast FS?


I have a small Santa Cruz v-10 for sale.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

big grom

and kona stinky 24


----------



## trap121 (Mar 7, 2011)

rongarr said:


> I have a small Santa Cruz v-10 for sale.


Ccan you pm me with details?


----------



## dancorley (Feb 16, 2008)

Spec Big Hit GROM with light weight wheels/tires, hard to beat for the little huckers, and there will always be more little huckers looking later when your's is a bigger hucker.


----------



## trap121 (Mar 7, 2011)

dancorley said:


> Spec Big Hit GROM with light weight wheels/tires, hard to beat for the little huckers, and there will always be more little huckers looking later when your's is a bigger hucker.


Do they still make the Big Hit Grom? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

drastic. said:


> kona stinky 24


This. I've seen some really decked out ones that some young Spanish kids are ripping the bike park on.

I've seen some Norco 24" full suspensions too. Maybe check them out.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

look used on PB, also Kona stinky 24s and Norco B-Lines are 24" Dh bikes...

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/846936/

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/743078/

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/633495/

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/628255/

http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/freeride/b-line/ 
on the norco site it says "designed for kids 9-12 years old"


----------



## trap121 (Mar 7, 2011)

Moosey said:


> look used on PB, also Kona stinky 24s and Norco B-Lines are 24" Dh bikes...
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/846936/
> 
> ...


Thanks Man!


----------



## weedkilla1 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've always looked used for my kids frames, first was a small dj frame with 24" wheels, then original single pivot Big hit grom which took 26" wheels when he was big enough and now a transition Bottlerocket. He's now 11 and has raced dh for 3 years! The benefit of a bike that fitted him was greater than a nicer, newer bike that would need to last a couple of years to make it worthwile. Another 12 or so months and he'll be on a small full Dh bike.
There was a small Kona Stinky before the transition but it sucked for a kid even though it fitted him, super short front half and super long chainstays didn't work, seattube was short but you couldn't drop the seat far enough because the rockers hit the seat. Stinky 2-4 are fine though.


----------



## Fly Rider (Apr 6, 2005)

My son, who was 10 last summer, is still riding small SC Heckler with 36 float and 24" wheels. We ride Trestle bike park, in Winter Park Colorado, about once a week. He can jump most of the tables, and his favorite trail is the lower part of the DH course (black diamond trail). Find a small bike with 67º head angle and air shocks, then build some 24" wheels. Need to have at least 170 cranks, as main problem is bb will drop a lot. BB height has not been an issue for us, though.
Good luck.


----------

